

Gurus, Rockstars and Ninjas, Oh my - AmberShah
http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/05/gurus-rockstars-and-ninjas-oh-my/

======
jim_dot
So what is this? A vapourware announcement?

~~~
AmberShah
Not an announcement, a preamble.

